# youngdon hits 1000 likes



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Don, your input is a great asset to this site.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Mike, and thanks again for adding the et......I owe you one !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

never even considered it any other way.......LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Don ! I also value your input on this site.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow!!!! How many of those LIKES came from female girls of the opposite sex?


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Congrats Don, you da man! Rich, that there was funny!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. YD, kinda hard not to like you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea thanks Don for getting SG to join...LOL. Congrats my friend you have a huge resource of info for me !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

220swift said:


> Congrats. YD, kinda hard not to like you.


+1

I always look forward to your wit and insight. My hat is off to you my friend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Rick, I appreciate your friendship and help in my latest endeavor.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Congrats i to look foward to reading your post and the advice you give is grade A thanks.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats Don, and looking forward to your new endeavor myself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Antlerz and byrock I appreciate your input here as well.
I have a lot of opinions (sometimes more than one on a subject) and have been enlightened by your knowledge and insights on many different subjects.


----------

